# Browning Gold vs. SBE II



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

For some strange reason I had a bit of good luck last night at our local DU banquet and I actually won the door prize - a Browning Gold 12 gauge.  But I've had my heart set on an SBE II for what seems like a life time. So my question is, will I be just as happy with a the Browning or should I look into trading it in for an SBE II?

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Congrats on being a big winner!!!!! Good for you! 

I love my Browning Gold. Haven't tried the SBE so I can't compare the two.

Good luck!

Vicky


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Trade it now. I had a Browning and just saw the light a week ago today. 
The SBEII is lighter and overall better gun. 
Dave.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Lainee, you lucky duck I went to our DU banquet a few weeks ago and spent $310.00 and got an insulated coffee cup.

This gun thing has been debated back and forth here for a couple of years and it really boils down a personal choice and preference. The SBE is smaller, lighter, lower maintenance, but it kicks harder. The Gold is bigger, heavier, higher maintenance, but is smoother. If you don't keep a gas gun clean they don't work well. 
I have had both and prefer the gas gun myself but, if you?ve had your heart set on the SBE, I?d spend some serious time with the dealer that donated the gun and see if you could trade it. Take some time and shoulder each gun see how they feel. BTW if you?re going to hunt wearing a coat shop wearing a coat. If I was the dealer I would make a small wager you?ll prefer the SBE.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would go for the new SBE II. DKR is correct on the way the two guns work, but the new SBE II recoil is about the same as my Winchester Super X2 which is basically a Browning. There is a lot less to worry about with the SBEII and it?s a lot lighter. I would look at the 26 or 28" barrel. I prefer the 28" barrel for Waterfowl hunting or when I shoot Clay's.

http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/index.tpl


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lainee,
Did you run into Bill Sullivan or Mike Pritts? Congrats on winning the shotgun...are you going to bring it out to Kansas for pheasant hunting in January?? I wish I could have been there....

Greg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup ran into a ton of people - it was a good time. Now come on Greg you know I need all the help I can get - my pump likes to jam, so its history, I have an O/U but that's only 2 chances, but with a Auto, watch out, I might get enough lead in the air to actually kill something! :lol: :evil: :shock: :lol: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I would trade the Browning for the SBE 2, in a flash!


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

FOM said:


> Yup ran into a ton of people - it was a good time. Now come on Greg you know I need all the help I can get - my pump likes to jam, so its history, I have an O/U but that's only 2 chances, but with a Auto, watch out, I might get enough lead in the air to actually kill something! :lol: :evil: :shock: :lol:
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


Lainee,
Nothing would make me happier than to see you knock down a big ole ringneck rooster, with big ole spurs, cackling, and Flashman brining it back to ya!! :lol: :lol:   

That would be pretty awesome.....   

I will be shooting my Benelli Nova pump, it is a pump, but it is a Benelli!

Greg

Mike e-mailed me and said that he met you, he also said that there was a bottomless mug for beer and I know that man can drink! 8)


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

I would go for the SBE in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Trust the wise trade's already been made by now.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

I have been shooting a gold for about 5 years with nary a problem. It is a 3 1/2 " and it cycles all size loads quite well. My brother has the SBE and he is equally happy. 
I have heard of some folks having problems with the gold cycling light loads, but I have shot a lot through mine and it has performed flawlessly. 
My first hunt with it I dropped it in the marsh. FIshed it our andpoured the water out and went on hunting. It has been a good gun, it it hadn't I would have traded in a heartbeat.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well they didn't let me trade it in, well I could for a "used gun" price, but figured if I'm going to only get "used" for it, I might as well use it, right? Oh well....

FOM


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Lainee, sell it on Gunboker.com and get you a Nova. All I hunt with is a pump. On EVERY hunt I have been on the last 10 years or so I have had at least one friend with an auto that jammed. Every type of gun too...SBE's, Golds, Wins. Problems with my pump gun.....zero. I have gotten to where I bring my backup 870 for whoever in my group has an auto that jams :lol: 

What model of pump did you have that jammed?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike,

It is a 1300. You got to keep in mind, I'm short so pumps are a pain in the butt for me. I had my winchester fitted and it was okay length wise, but liked to jam. I have a 20 gauge 870 but its on loan to my niece. I've had several pumps over the year, but not my cup of tea - figured I'd try an auto.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

I hear ya. Every year I think about going the auto route then I hear my friends cussing at the other end of the blind as I drop 2 mallards 8)


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

I purchased one of the first deliveries of Gold 3 1/2 back in the late 1990's. I have shot just about everything through it and have kept it clean religiously. I shoot better with it than I do with anything other than my Beretta 682 Gold. I even won a local DU sporting clay tounament scoring an 89 of 100. Problem is that it has never been 100% reliable when cycling shells. It has hung on everything form 1 1/8oz. target loads to 3 1/2" BBB steel. It is even worse when it gets cold. I have replaced 100% of the springs and even the gas piston to no avail.

Purchased a SBEII this year. Yes, it kicks harder. I don't believe I shoot it quite as well. But, in 2,000 rounds so far it has never jammed or hung a shell. I am a believer in the engineering and simplicity of the inertia system. I just wish my Browning was just as reliable.

Brett
Charlotte, NC


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Lainee

I'll throw my wrench into the works!!

Dont fire it!! Sell it on Gunbroker, and look into a Beretta 391 Urika, Techny or Extrema!! I have a Urika! I shoot alot of clays! I dont like recoil,and load my own loads that have VERY light charge. I have TRIED to get this auto to jam!! I dont think it can be done!!

My Son carrys it while Duck Huntin. You know how cold it is now right? It performs flawlessly!!



Gooser


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

*Beretta*

Lainee - I'm with Gooser. I've owned a Browning Gold for about 10 years, and it's been pretty reliable as a field gun. But I now have two metal plates in my neck  and need a gun with absolutely minimal recoil. I bought the Beretta Teknys Gold last year and I absolutely love it. I'm not terribly tall either and I love the balance and how smoothly the gun shoulders.


----------

